

EFF: Show Support for the Fourth Amendment - Argentum01
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/07/july-4-show-your-support-fourth-amendment

======
jzelinskie
If you're an administrator of a website and you actually care about this, your
priorities should be at least implementing proper HTTPS support before placing
a linked image to the EFF on your website.

~~~
willvarfar
With forward secrecy.

Oh, and don't use a block cipher because of attacks.

Oh, and don't use RC4 because of .. attacks.

Oh bugger.

~~~
swordswinger12
Use whatever you want as long as you get an experienced cryptographer to
implement it. Even RC4 can be secure if used properly.

~~~
willvarfar
And does TLS use RC4 correctly? Oh...

~~~
lonnyk
Would you mind elaborating on these problems? I assume all of the 'Oh's mean
it is broken?

~~~
agwa
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/03/attack-of-
we...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/03/attack-of-week-rc4-is-
kind-of-broken-in.html)

It's possible to implement RC4 "correctly" (as far as we know) by discarding
the first several thousand bytes of the keystream, but TLS doesn't do this.

------
sidcool
I am from India, (and have stayed in the US for 3 years, now back in India)
but I have deep concerns about the happenings in the US. I am an ardent
supporter of the US for the freedom and equality they support. They are truly
the greatest country on the Earth. But some recent developments have made me
sad. I don't want that to happen in my country.

The Indian Government has denied granting asylum to Snowden, obviously under
the pressure of the US. I apologize on my Country's behalf and take the
responsibility of this decision.

~~~
davidjgraph
> They are truly the greatest country on the Earth

Evidence? The highest GDP? This clip of some US drama got some sharing
recently -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVwUphZ37Ww](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVwUphZ37Ww).
Although, the reasoning is pretty awful in parts, the point about freedom
rings true. Having everyone's comms recorded is freedom?

And equality, gay marriage is now legal in a whole 13 states? There are a
number of countries in Europe that spank America's bottom on Equality.

Are we talking rights equality or wealth equality, or both? The wealth
inequality in America is second to none, except maybe North Korea...

> I apologize on my Country's behalf and take the responsibility of this
> decision.

And the oscar for HN melodrama goes to...

~~~
sidcool
Ok, I agree that was somewhat melodramatic, but I meant it. I feel
embarrassed.

~~~
b6
I know just what you mean. I lived in China and felt the same kind of shame
when the US government or other Americans did wrong, even though it had little
to do with me. Chinese people understood immediately when I said the US
government does what it wants, often against the will of ordinary people, or
without their knowledge or consent, and that good people were working on the
problems, but that it was very hard.

~~~
embolism
So presumably it's the will of the Chinese people to live in a country where
the police can send people to prison without trial.

------
ChrisAntaki
People are really starting to wake up, I think this stuff is finally working.

~~~
orthecreedence
Don't underestimate the US population's apathy. Until something _directly
affects us_ (as in, costs me money, or keeps me from angrily driving an SUV
around, or keeps me from buying tons of crap I don't need) it's very difficult
to enact change.

That said, I'm still going to the RestoreThe4th protests tomorrow. I believe
in what this country used to stand for, and it's worth the fight to get it
back, even if the rest of the country drowns in lethargy.

~~~
ChrisAntaki
The NSA spying directly affects us. It allows groups with a history of
blackmail to save & index any non face-to-face communications.

~~~
bulatb
Which is still a theoretical concern until it's actually used against you.

------
kimlelly
Yes, show support for the 4th Amendment and at the same time - just in case
the current level of support will continue to be ridiculed by the government -
communicate safely:

Use RetroShare:
[http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/](http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/)

It's:

1\. Decentralized (real p2p, no central servers)

2\. Encrypted communication

3\. Easier to set up than encrypted email: Install -> Exchange "certificates"
-> Done.

IMO, it's currently the best way to communicate.

EDIT: If you downvote, state what's wrong, because I don't see it.

~~~
nhangen
People probably assume that you work for retroshare and are using this thread
to promote it.

